# Smallest crochet hook



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough. 
My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
Once again, thank you all for your help!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee I wish I had a better answer where to get them. Mine were my grandma's. The smallest one is 00. It is used to crochet thread. Sometimes I use it to add beads to things but I though that was common. My grandma made all kinds of colar's for me when I was young. Of course back then I did not like them but now, I wish I still had them. Plus she would add a crochet edge to a hankie. Always thought that it was a lot of work to do just to blow your nose into. Sill how when you are a child things escape true meaning. 
Try looking in an antique store or a good Yarn shop. 
Good Luck.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

This is one of my smallest, i've put it next to 3.5mm for comparison
I cant read the size on it any more


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

My smallest is a Milward...made in England sz.9 It has a very tiny tip. I have had it for years, I have used it to crochet lace. (would this be a vintage hook ?)


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks like the smallest one is 0.6mm


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Perhaps mine is the 0.6 then. Looks like 00 to me. But it is over 90 years old and well worked.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information, ladies! I appreciate your help so much!
My quest begins!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a chart showing Metric, USA & UK crochet hook sizes.

http://www.karpstyles.com/crochet/hook-chart.html


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Perhaps mine is the 0.6 then. Looks like 00 to me. But it is over 90 years old and well worked.


00 would be like... 3mm, or something like that - a pretty big hook.
But since it is an old hook, who knows, it just might be marked with some other convention.
You can actually measure it, if you want to...


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I have one from Germany size 14 its smaller then a sewing needle and was use to crochet nylon stocking that had runs in them from WW1.
I cared for a woman whom gave me 13 hooks and the history behind them. 
They belonged to her grandmother who lived with them from the time she was 10 and got them when the women passed. 
The lady I got them from is still alive and shes 91 . SO their old and I chearish them.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


Don't know if this will help but here is a picture of some of my smallest hooks.
From the bottom up is a size 8, size 9, size 10, size 14 and the bone handled one belonged to my gr-mother and has no size on it---she did very fine work with both ends.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

In the US, there are 2 sets of sizes for crochet hooks. The aluminum ones are larger and primarily used for yarn. They are usually sized with letters like A, B, C etc. The steel hooks are smaller and are used for the cotton thread like in doilies and lace collars. The have number sizes. Mine run from the largest which is 00 (3.5 mmm) down the the very smallest which is a 14 (0.75 mmm). That smallest one would be small enough to crochet with sewing thread.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I do beading on my 4.5mm gauge standard knitting machine and I use a 0.75 mm hook. I just bought a new one at my local Walmart.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just 'inherited' some crochet hooks and in it are size 13 and 14. They are TINY!! I laughed and said it would take me forever to make something with them.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> In the US, there are 2 sets of sizes for crochet hooks. The aluminum ones are larger and primarily used for yarn. They are usually sized with letters like A, B, C etc. The steel hooks are smaller and are used for the cotton thread like in doilies and lace collars. The have number sizes. Mine run from the largest which is 00 (3.5 mmm) down the the very smallest which is a 14 (0.75 mmm). That smallest one would be small enough to crochet with sewing thread.


yes the size 14 is perfect for sewing thread...i crochet with a single strand of sewing thread when i get bored with the "thicker" size 30, 20 and 10 threads( the higher the number of the thread the finer the thread is) A size 14 may be a bit too small for putting beads on knitting try a 9 or 10 steel that should be a bit better


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Love some of the stories attached to these little hooks! Imagine repairing runs in nylon stockings!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Ya really back then ya couldt afford to buy new when ya got a run. The women that gave them to me said her gr-grandma did it for bread and he ma did wash for vegtables. Pretty poor people back then.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I just finished making a shawl using sock yarn and 6/0 seed beads. You need a size 12 crochet hook (I found them at JoAnn's) to fit through the beads comfortably. A size 11 worked with about 3/4's of the beads that I had bought (in hanks) but was still a little too big for the rest. Of course, I went through two size 12 hooks in the course of making that one shawl because they are so thin that they actually bent from the pressure of sliding the beads down over the hook, even though I did my best not to force anything. That said, you might want to work with a size 11 for as many beads as will fit, and save the 12 for just the ones that won't work on the 11. (I, too, thought a 6 would be perfect for the job, and found out I was mistaken. Then I bought a 10 thinking it was _plenty_ small enough. Wrong again...)


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

I have several 0.6 size that belonged to my great grandmother. And thankfully I have quite a bit of the crochet she did with it.
I dont think they could get a hook smaller than this


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If I'm going to work a knitted or crocheted beaded item I thread the beads on the yarn FIRST, no need for a crochet hook. This also allows the beads to move more "freely".


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

courier770 said:


> If I'm going to work a knitted or crocheted beaded item I thread the beads on the yarn FIRST, no need for a crochet hook. This also allows the beads to move more "freely".


I have also done this and yes much easier


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's easier and the beads aren't "blocked" by outside stands of yarn so they "flow" better.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

gcoop said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm going to work a knitted or crocheted beaded item I thread the beads on the yarn FIRST, no need for a crochet hook. This also allows the beads to move more "freely".
> ...


Sometimes you don't want the beads to move. It's also nice when you don't have to cut your yarn to thread more beads, which makes more ends to weave in, especially when you are doing lace.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tammy, you thread all of the beads at once..usually I'll add a few extras. The beads should "flow" with the yarn.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Tammy, you thread all of the beads at once..usually I'll add a few extras. The beads should "flow" with the yarn.


The shawl I just made used over 2400 beads. If I had threaded all those beads at once and pulled the yarn through what would have been many yards solid of glass beads, the yarn would have been ruined. I'm not saying it's always better to use the crochet hook method to place beads, but there are situations when it is the better option, and in many cases it is simply a matter of preference. To each his/her own.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OK, 2,400 beads, ya that would be a chore! In that case I too would use a crochet hook!

How heavy is that shawl?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> OK, 2,400 beads, ya that would be a chore! In that case I too would use a crochet hook!
> 
> How heavy is that shawl?


Not as heavy as you might think since they were just tiny seed beads and fingering yarn. :lol: I'll post it when I get it blocked. (Still trying to find a large enough area that is not accessible to the dog and won't make me sleep on the couch for a night! Maybe the kitchen table if I put in all the extra boards... I don't really need to eat, do I? I prefer sleeping to eating anyway!)


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought a set of crochet hooks from ebay and the smallest was .06 REALLY tiny.They have a plastic handle and a metal hook I found them very comfortable to use too.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tammy, please post a photo, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

You women are amazing, truly. I so wish that we all lived in the same town! Well, we kind of do, don't we?
Thank you all!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have very tiny crochet hooks that my grandmother brought here with her from the Ukraine. No plastic involved. They aren't marked in any language I speak..but they sure do come in handy now and then!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Tammy, please post a photo, I'd love to see it!


Will do!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

My smallest is a 0.6mm. It is small enough and pointed enough to have drawn blood the first time I used it carelessly.

I remember watching my grandmother using tiny sizes, my steel 13 is from her, and thinking it looked like magic.
Being able to use fine thread and small gauge hooks is a way to keep her memory bright.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I just found that in my MI inherited stash


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

NJgardengal said:


> My smallest is a 0.6mm. It is small enough and pointed enough to have drawn blood the first time I used it carelessly.
> 
> I remember watching my grandmother using tiny sizes, my steel 13 is from her, and thinking it looked like magic.
> Being able to use fine thread and small gauge hooks is a way to keep her memory bright.


O.6mm is the size i have


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I used a size 14 hook but found that all the holes in the beads are not the same. I found some threader floss, the kind used by people with braces, works better. I can load a lot of beads on it and push them up as I need to. This also solves the problem of runaway beads and lets me take them on trips.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

you also can use beads made for this type of beading..i try to buy a 4.0...bead i think..and yes I use my granny's old hooks...I have used a 12, hook....with..4.0 beads..and I can load it up with about 7, to 9 beads at a time...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

you also can use beads made for this type of beading..i try to buy a 4.0...bead i think..and yes I use my granny's old hooks...I have used a 12, hook....with..4.0 beads..and I can load it up with about 7, to 9 beads at a time...


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine says "11/12", 1.0 mm. It's really tiny and I use it for beading my knits often.

Lyn in NC


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen them as small as size 15 but it was lost it was used to crochet sewing thread or size 70 tating thread


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't know if it helps but I use tiny highlight hooks for hairdressing...maybe you have a beauty stall somewhere near you to try one..x


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 14 steel but they do come smaller. My great aunt would crochet with sewing thread! Made lovely things. I bought mine at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Don't know if it helps but I use tiny highlight hooks for hairdressing...maybe you have a beauty stall somewhere near you to try one..x


I like this idea too.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've done quite a bit of beading on my projects using a set I purchased from Herrschners. Currently they have a nice 24 piece set retailing at $45 on sale for $19.99. Set contains 14 steel hooks: size 0, 00, 110, 11/12, and 13/14, plus 10 aluminum hooks: sizes B-1 (2.25mm) to K-10-1/2 (6.5mm) all in a handy 6-3/4 x 4" (17 x 10cm) storage case.

http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Herrschners+24piece+Crochet+Hook+Set.aspx

Hope this helps
Margarita


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

With thread hooks the larger the number the smaller the hook. My grandmother made lace with thread to attach to our dresses that were made from flour sacks. Talk about bringing back old memories.
Debbie


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

The smallest one I have is a 12. I know they make them smaller, but I haven't found any locally. I'm sure you can find them online.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

My smallest is 5.00 but the price is right on it -- 10 cents U.S. I wonder how old it would be! Those were the days!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have here a size 16, 0.40 mm hook from Lacis, several Inox size 12, Profi made for Skacel size 0.75 with a nylon handle, Inox 0.75, Skacel size 12 with a ribbed plastic handle, Boye size 12, some mini crochet hooks size 12 from Lacis with a ring to hang from a chain, and oh my gosh some Lacis double point needles size 00000 and 0000-0000. Eight-0, 0.50mm. Very flexible although plated steel. Anyway, looks like you can go down to 12 easily and can order the smaller.


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Smallest size hooks used in lace are.50 and .40 these sizes are in Uk terms ,US size is 16 .

Hooks are mostly from Japan but in America best supplier is Lacis in California.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Agree - I've inherited some very small from grandmother AND don't see many, if any, available in the stores.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

a long time ago i found a hook that you put the beads on then when you get to st that needs bead you lift st through hook place bead then return to needle then work st i will try and find and post picture


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

The other day I was looking through my crochet hooks, to see which ones I had, on the smaller ones there were Boye, and Hero, then I looked at one and it said Korea on it, my first reaction was "What the Hell?" then turned it over and it said "L'oreal", it was the steel hook that came from a home frosting kit.LOL!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


smallest crochet hook size is 16. That is much tinyer than you need. I would say that you need about a size 9-12 those are very tiny but not so tiny that they will not fit the size bead that you have. Almost any online supply store should have them. I have also used the looped flossing thingies (real teckie huh?) and the ones with one end stiffened. You can also use a needle and thread small needle. It works a bit like the crochet hook. You thread up your beads that you need on a fine thread and with the needle you put the needle through the stitch you need the bead on then back through the bead that want to put on that stitch and slip that bead down onto the stitch and then slide the thread out of the stitch. A bit harder to do than with a crochet hook but not hard to do.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh I also forgot there is a beading tool out there also but I do not know where you would find it. It is very tiny and has a latch hook for catching and holding the stitch while you move the bead.


----------



## abgal (Mar 28, 2012)

why dont you try a hairdresser. they use these miniscoul little hooks to take strands of hair through the caps


----------



## debifufu (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a very small hook i use when i am tatting - that would work. here's a link to something similar..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-60mm-TULIP-Fine-Steel-Point-CROCHET-HOOK-Lace-Tatting-/190482169826?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item2c599f3fe2

good luck! Debs


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know if theuy'res still available but I bought a set of crochet hooks from "Mary Maxim" years ago and they were small, used primarily for crocheting lace edging, doilies, etc. I know the company is still in business as I receive a catalogue from them about once a year. I'd check there.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

The smallest steel crochet hook made today is size 0.40 mm and I have it. I do miniature knit and crochet in 1:16 and 1:12 scale. I use silk sewing thread with size hook to fashion items for my miniature dolls and furnishings for their dollhouses.

http://store.buttercupminiatures.co.uk/Crochet-hooks/0-40-mm-crochet-hook/prod_41.html

This is a wonderful source for getting smaller hooks and needles sizes.

Deb in MI


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

The smallest one I have is a US size 14, but a friend of mine was going through hers, and she found a US size 16.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

[

yes the size 14 is perfect for sewing thread...i crochet with a single strand of sewing thread when i get bored with the "thicker" size 30, 20 and 10 threads( the higher the number of the thread the finer the thread is) A size 14 may be a bit too small for putting beads on knitting try a 9 or 10 steel that should be a bit better[/quote]

Chirssyf, If you check at Michaels, they should have size 80 crochet cotton


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


I have many numbers and the smallest is 14.
I have two Nr. 12 and if that is fine enough for you, I would be glad to share with you, just PM me.
Ingried


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

DOUBLE 0 IS ABOUT THE SIZE OF A E OR F... THERE ARE HOOKS THAT ARE SMALLER I DONT KN OW HOW TO CROCHET BEEDS ON TO A WIP>>> SO I CAN'T ANSWER THAT. I LOVE TO USE MY DOUBLE 0 IT IS SHORTER...AND FITS IN TO MY HAND THERE IS A HOOK I THINK SMALLER THAN SIX THERE IS A FIVE AND A ONE THINK ALSO A THREE THERE IS ALSO HOOKS ABC... AGAIN a b &c
MICHEALS HOBBY LOBBY JOANNS AND WALMART SELL HOOKS OH SO DOES handcocks>>> THEY COME MULTIPLE AND SINGLE PACKS... FORGET TARGET THEY DONT SELL CROCHET STUFF craft stuff anymore


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a set of Boye stainless steel ones, the smallest one is a size 13. They go from 00( largest) to 13 . I bought them as a set about 30 years ago! Check the Boye web site to see the sizes in the sets they have now. If that does not work, maybe you can find one at an estate sale or garage sale or the Goodwill store. Good Luck


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a size 13 steel thread hook that is so small I can no longer see the hook to use it, you need to ask for a steel thread hook, what you got was the smallest yarn hook! Good luck!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have one that is a 14 and cost 15cents.


----------



## thnonnie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 11,12 and 13. Two of them say Dritz and 1 is a Boye. I took a class to make a scarf with beads added. I just checked with the beads I used and the 12 and 13 work fine. That's a Boye 12 and a Dritz 13. Good luck


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

The old steel hooks went the in opposite direction for sizing 00 was bigger than say a 5 my smallest is from my Mom who if she was still alive would be 104. It is so small you can just about see the hook. We used them for the hankie trim and that thread is as thin as sewing thread. Good Luck.


----------



## Maria123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a link in the UK for miniature knitting and crochet work. I bought some really cute miniature knitting needles from this site last year. It appears that 0.40 is the smallest crochet hook currently being made.


----------



## Maria123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ooops, sorry forgot to put the link in. it's http://www.buttercupminiatures.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Crocheting up the runs in your stockings??? They were desperate then.......... what a story.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


I don't know what you are knitting or crocheting, but I have done a lot of crochet, especially, with beads, and the way I string mine on to the thread or wool is to stiffen the end of the thread or wool with glue, or nail polish and twist it to shape it into a needle end and let dry until hard, then thread my beads. I'm not very good at explaining things, but hope you can understand what I am trying to tell you. Works so good for me. Lots of luck.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not seen the smallest crochet hooks in the stores lately. Mine are very old and were given to me by friends whose mothers knitted and crocheted. They are all medal, and the smallest has (11) on it. The head is small enough to go through the hole in a bead.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


You need to find a "steel" crochet hook that is used with crochet thread. They are stamped Boyle.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

The smallest needle I have is an Express Made in England size 10. It is almost too small to work standard sewing machine thread. I have a Sunday handkerchief with a crochet border which I think was made with a similar needle.


----------



## jbuell (Mar 5, 2012)

i just saw one yesterday at joanns and its a .5mm


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> In the US, there are 2 sets of sizes for crochet hooks. The aluminum ones are larger and primarily used for yarn. They are usually sized with letters like A, B, C etc. The steel hooks are smaller and are used for the cotton thread like in doilies and lace collars. The have number sizes. Mine run from the largest which is 00 (3.5 mmm) down the the very smallest which is a 14 (0.75 mmm). That smallest one would be small enough to crochet with sewing thread.


My smallest steel hook is a 14, and I use it to crochet size 40 thread, or have used it to crochet sewing thread. I have hooks ranging in size all the way up to the size 14. Some of them belonged to my Grandma, and I am 80 years old, so they are old needles, and I still use them.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I tried this a few years ago but my eyes were already too old. I say this sadly.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you ladies for explaining the sizes to those that are not familiar, I am fortunate enuf to be a collector of sorts of these artsy items, and love every one of them. I have from size 14, which is the tiniest of the STEEL hooks, to size Q which perhaps? is the largest of the ALUMINUM? hooks?
These steel hooks are pure vintage gleaned at flea markets, resale shops, and from my own mother, where she obtained hers, I have no idea.
I do not think anyone even makes the tiny 13-14 hooks anymore, no one does that tiny fine work, with tatting and sewing thread, as was done in the past.
I would never let my hooks go, regardless of how many I have in the group.


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

Several months ago I was able to find and order a size 14 tulip etimo steel hook. I use it for my Irish crochet lace.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


The larger the number the smaller the needle. I believe the largest I have found is a 14. I have some antique hooks. These needles are used for thread crocheting. I use them all the time. I'm sure you can find on line. These are steel needles. I think the largest # at Michael's and Joann's is 11 or 12. Hope this helps.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

The smallest hook I have is not a crochet hook but a pantyhose repairing "latch tool" called a snag-nabbit. It looks like a purple seam ripper with a microscopic knitting-machine needle on the end, and I got it from the notions section of a sewing supply chain store.

Either don't use the latch or break it off entirely for a really narrow tool.

Or switch to "floss threaders" from the drugstore's dental department. They are closed loops so you have to double your stitch (quadrupling the yarn) to slide on the bead, but they are very thin.

I hope this isn't a repeat; I didn't wade through all 6 pages of answers (but the ones I saw were excellent suggestions).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not having gone through the entire post, IF you are using this to string beads onto yarn, just take a piece of sewing thread and mak a loop. make a loop with yatn that is interlocked with thread loop (think old paper chains at Christmas.....) I use a beading needle or any needle that will pass trough the bead, thread the two ends of thread and start picking up beads... slide down to yarn. it is difficult at first, so keep hold of all threads. After stringing ALL beads for the project, I just knit them in.....


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

A few years ago I bought a kit, with sock yarn and beads, to benefit ovarian cancer research. I was planning to follow their pattern, which had beads added with a crochet hook. In a search for a hook small enough for the beads, I bought both a size 16 (0.6 mm) and an 8 (0.9 mm). The beads fit on the shaft of the size 16, but its hook was so tiny that I couldn't use it to pick up a strand of yarn. I can barely see the hook! I gave up on the beaded designs and just knit the socks. I once made a hat with beads, but that was fewer than 100 and it was easier to string them on the yarn before casting on.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Shasta53-Look for a steel hook. Boye makes some that are pretty tiny. Look at knitting-warehouse.com. They carry a Boye size 00 steel hook for $1.55.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I had all my Mothers crochet hooks and my Grandmother, I just gave them to my Dayghter last night as she wanted them so much. As others have said there was several in there that were so small you could hardly see the hook. I was given them years ago and wanted them to stay in the family hopping my Great Granddaugter would get them some day and pass them on.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Size 16 hooks are still being made.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazon has the small steel crochet hooks used for fine threads:

http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Bates-Steelite-Crochet-Sizes/dp/B00114RCJ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333725011&sr=8-2

Susan Bates Steelite Crochet Hook Set Sizes 0,1,7,8,9,10 by Susan Bates 
Buy new: $9.55 $8.09

18 new from $3.45


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


Look for steel crochet hooks - I use one that is .5mm (I forget the US size, I'm afraid - probably around a 10 or 12)

The steel hooks are the ones used for making thread doilies and such. Walmart, Michaels - they usually carry them.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you try attaching some thread on the end of the yarn you are useing.That way you can get the beads on.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> I just 'inherited' some crochet hooks and in it are size 13 and 14. They are TINY!! I laughed and said it would take me forever to make something with them.


But they are just the right size to crochet seed beads onto your knitting/crocheting as you go and not have to pre-string beads!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


I have a set of tiny crochet hooks given to me by my mother. They are Boye sizes 00 (largest) to 14 (very tiny). You can find them online sold individually or in sets.

I found the size 14 on this site for $1.25 http://www.123stitch.com/cgi-perl/itemdetail.pl?item=BOYE-6208-14.

The entire set is available on Amazon.com for $17.53. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CTR2KG3CCYYR645966W. And if you spend $25.00 you get free shipping. Just make sure all your purchases qualify for the free shipping, as some items are sold through third parties.

Otherwise, Overstock.com has a full set for $20.03 and their shipping is only $2.95http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...luminum-Crochet-Hook-Set/3344128/product.html


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

sallest hook I found is 16 and I use it when tatting


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Shasta53 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> ...


Thanks for all the needle leads :thumbup:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Also found the Boye interchangable heads steel crochet hooks here for $22.94. http://www.discountyarnsale.com/pd-interchageable.cfm


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a large amount of the steel hooks. The smallest I have is a 13. It is a Boyle. In fact most of my hooks are Boyle's. The tiny one is so small you can hardly see the hook on the end. I have used it making lacy edgings on things or really fine doilies from the fine crochet threads.
I noticed someone on here has a # 14 so that's even smaller than my # 13. I really don't know what the smallest hook that was ever made.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This is all a bit confusing...

I have been crocheting/ knitting 50+ years...geez I am older than dirt! and dang proud of it!

I had older crocheting needles I just bought from the 5 and dime many many years ago...
However a few years ago I purchased these from the Clover Company..through Mary Maximun's I think.

I agree with the large sets being letters of the alphabet. My larger set runs from C 2.5mm through J 6.0mm mostly used for worsted weight yarns...for afghans, sweaters, shawls and such.

And the smaller needle set runs from No. 0 1.75mm to No. 14 0.50mm..which is as small a tip as a sewing needle....which I use with doiley or bed spread weight cotton for doileys and such..

they are made by clover ...are the cushioned handles and come in their own fabric cases..easier for me to tell apart.

I am thinking for adding beads to any crochet or knitted piece the No. 14 0.50mm would work just fine..
What is confusing is...my needles do not match up with any chart...
I will post pictures.

Good luck ..and hope this helps a bit.



chrshnsen said:


> In the US, there are 2 sets of sizes for crochet hooks. The aluminum ones are larger and primarily used for yarn. They are usually sized with letters like A, B, C etc. The steel hooks are smaller and are used for the cotton thread like in doilies and lace collars. The have number sizes. Mine run from the largest which is 00 (3.5 mmm) down the the very smallest which is a 14 (0.75 mmm). That smallest one would be small enough to crochet with sewing thread.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> Thanks for the information, ladies! I appreciate your help so much!
> My quest begins!


 The steel crochet hooks are the smallest ones. They are used for thread crocheting for doilies and very fine lace crocheting. And as mentioned, for making collars and lace around hankies. I do know JoAnns has steel crochet hooks. Not sure about Hobby Lobby, but they may have too. You should also be able to find the steel crochet hooks at your LYS. I used to have a set of steel crochet hooks, but the got lost in a move sometime back.


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a size 14 steel hook that I've been able to use on tiny seed beads. Can't remember where I got it from, I googled the web to find it. It is an awesome tool I wouldn't want to loose. Hope you'll find one.

ibe


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> My smallest is a Milward...made in England sz.9 It has a very tiny tip. I have had it for years, I have used it to crochet lace. (would this be a vintage hook ?)


I have a Milward size 13 from my grandmother's set, also a size 12, but the teeny tiny hook is broken off. The next size up I have is a 10 (Boyle)which is also microscopic....so a size 9 is really large compared to these.

My favorite old hook of hers is a size 00 bone hook!!

Love these old hooks, but they are so delicate I'm afraid to use them!!!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you thought about antique shops? I have my mother's crochet hooks and they are teeny tiny for lacework.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

the smallest i have is 0.60mm, 0.75mm, 1.00mm, 1.25mm and so on!!


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

A few years ago, I bought a set of 6 Boye steel crochet hooks from our local Walmart. The US sizes are from 00 to 6. MM sizes are from 3.50 to 1.80. They are very smooth hooks and I found them easy to use with the thread.


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

my smallest crochet hook is USA 14 & 13, I use these when I crochet with very fine #30 OR #40 thead,like name pictures or some very fine doilies or table colths,JJJ got these at Hobby Lobby or Micheal,s.been a long time,


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

When I was learning to crochet, way back before the dawn of time...the steel hooks were the most prevalent. Doilies, lace edgings for pillowcases, tablecloths, etc. were all over the place and all I knew about crochet. My first project was with a size 7 steel hook which I used to make a chain using an entire ball of Knit-Cro-Sheen. It certainly kept me out of our German neighbor's hair so she could get some crocheting of her own done! Having started out with the little guys, I was actually scared to try crocheting anything using yarn and those huge plastic and aluminum hooks when afghans and "gypsy" shawls and vests came into vogue in the '60's. If you are looking for the very fine hooks, particularly the size 15 and 16, search for bobbin lacemaking supplies on the net. They are used for making sewings or joinings in fine bobbin lace which is made with thread finer than sewing thread. I also have a wig hook I bought for that purpose from a bobbin lace supplier and the hook on it is nearly invisible and loves to stick fingers and stay in them until removed at the emergency room. Needless to say, I keep its little plastic hat on it at all times and only resort to its use in extreme need.


----------



## fyll (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm currently making a sweater that has beads on it. I had to hunt for beads with a bigger hole. I had no problem getting a crochet hook through the bead but the cotton yarn I was using was difficult to work with and hard to pull it through the bead. But with bigger holes in the beads, I was able to use a little bigger crochet hook. Now using an old Boye hook, size G and I purchased the beads at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## fyll (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm currently making a sweater that has beads on it. I had to hunt for beads with a bigger hole. I had no problem getting a crochet hook through the bead but the cotton yarn I was using was difficult to work with and hard to pull it through the bead. But with bigger holes in the beads, I was able to use a little bigger crochet hook. Now using an old Boye hook, size G and I purchased the beads at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sand dollar said:


> My smallest is a Milward...made in England sz.9 It has a very tiny tip. I have had it for years, I have used it to crochet lace. (would this be a vintage hook ?)


LOL ... I was wondering if mine was vintage too ... I have a Milward size 8 that I've had since I was a child. It is quite tiny.

I also have a Yarnology size 7 I use to crochet doilies with crochet thread.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Perhaps mine is the 0.6 then. Looks like 00 to me. But it is over 90 years old and well worked.


I have several that I have had since I was about 10 years old - when my grandmother taught me how to crochet......
no patterns, just learning different stitches by edging hankies, pillowcases, slips etc.......
For the ones that I can still make out - the smallest is ' 0000 ', & next is ' 000 ' and then '001 ', ' 002 '.......
Shops that carry crochet threads will have these smaller sizes....
I do not know if you can buy them individually or if you have to purchase them in sets only....... usually sets of 6 or 8 needles...
From my memory, I think that European and the earlier (1940's) American needles were marked in the teen # sizes, but I'm not sure...... For my 12th Birthday, my Grandmother gave me a complete set of the needles, that was in 1945-6.......
and I still have most of them..... I gave most of them to my daughter-in-law as she crochets all kinds of those lacy doilies....
About 5 months ago I posted photos of 'White Swan Doilies' that she made me for my Birthday......


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to have a size 16 for beading/lace, which I think equals 000 or 0000


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a chart showing Metric, USA & UK crochet hook sizes.
> 
> http://www.karpstyles.com/crochet/hook-chart.html


This website also has Knit Picks Harmony Circular Needles in the set for $64.99!!!! If anyone is interested.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


The smallest I have is a US size 16. I've actually found them at places like A C Moore, but I believe you can get them on-line at Herschnerr's or Mary Maxim, Leisure Arts, or Lacis if nowhere else. This size hook will fit through a size 6 or 8 bead. This said, if you can't find one and you are not carrying the beads on the yarn as you knit, but placing them on the stitches as you go, get a package of dental floss threaders which are like thread loops with very large eyes on them with a long tail. Put the tail through the bead, then through the stitch, and then through the loop on the end of the thread and pull it through like a lark's head knot. The bead pops on the stitch which you can then insert the needle into again and go to the next. Now if you really want to do this more easily (IMO), take a sewing needle threaded with several inches of sewing thread. Knot the thread, then put one bead on the sewing needle and then run the needle between the threads and the knot, locking this one bead on the knotted thread. Then load the remaining thread with beads, leaving your self an inch or so of unbeaded thread. As you come to a stitch that needs a bead, run the needle between the legs of the stitch and off the needle, then through the first bead on the strand, and pop the bead onto the stitch, put the stitch back on the needle.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought I had the tiniest hook in the world. It came from mother or grandmother, Susan Bates, #10, made in USA. Grand did edging on hankies, towels, those doilies on tops of furniture and the work was tiny and beautiful. 
However, I see on the Bates site, still producing, and, thanks to another member put up a chart that shows measurements in the fractions. 
While searching I did find a new yarn supply-Yarn Supply.com. 
They seem to have a great amount of yarn, good display, and reasonable prices.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

How about using dental floss loops or a folded thin wire to thread the bead onto your yarn?

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html

Go down the page some.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

evesch said:


> Oh I also forgot there is a beading tool out there also but I do not know where you would find it. It is very tiny and has a latch hook for catching and holding the stitch while you move the bead.


Was it "The Beadler"?

Would a needle threader work?

"Knitpicker" also has a latch, sold to repair snags.

My mom had a dbl.-ended one, that came w./her knitting machine.

Some of my grandmother's wooden-handled cro. hooks, I inherited, are so fine, [buttonhole twist would be too lge.]that you can't tell there's a hook on the end, unless you look for it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I also forgot there is a beading tool out there also but I do not know where you would find it. It is very tiny and has a latch hook for catching and holding the stitch while you move the bead.
> ...


I don't think a needle threader would work well, you've got to be able to place the bead onto the stitch, perhaps if you had enough slack in the yarn to pull the stitch up and put the bead on the threader first, then put the threader opening over the stitch and pull the bead over. I'd worry that the beader might cut the yarn, myself. As for anything with a latch hook, remember that the end of the hook has to fit through the bead hole and size six or eight beads are fairly small, on some of them even the size 16 hook doesn't fit through them. The ones for snags are fairly big and while they might fit a large eyed bead, most of the ones used on knits are much smaller.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

jbaumgart said:


> I don't know if theuy'res still available but I bought a set of crochet hooks from "Mary Maxim" years ago and they were small, used primarily for crocheting lace edging, doilies, etc. I know the company is still in business as I receive a catalogue from them about once a year. I'd check there.


Looks like the 'Boye' zippered case set: steels on one side, alu s on the other, just under $30.--


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Susan Bates metal. US11which is1.05mm. The bigger the number the smaller the hook. I have several Boye needles but none that small. There are a metal and used for dollies and lace work.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

My mother just passed away and I inherited all her crochet hooks. She has some I almost can't even see the hook on the end! The smalles one is ,75 MM size 14. It is itty bitty. She use to crochet around the collars, sleeves and other things on our dresses when we were little using sewing thread.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I also have an oo one.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use my size 15 (0.5 mm) and size 16 (0.4 mm)to make tiny things from my 160 thread. I got my hooks from Lacis.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I just saw a set of the metal smaller sizes at JoAnnes. It is from the Crochet Dude and is in a case as well as I think 6 hooks. Looked pretty nice.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


Have you looked into how to knit or crochet with beads? I think you would find it easiest to just put the beads onto the yarn and grab them up when you get to the point in the knitting where you want them to be.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you explained "the larger the number the smaller the hook" I cuoldn't imagine working with any smaller than my 10. I can barely see the hook.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


Simplicity site lists steel crochet hooks to 14, listed as .75mm. That should be very fine. I have to size 12 and the point is very fine and sharp, used for crocheting fine thread. The steel hooks are sized differently than the aluminum hooks. Aluminum Boye hooks use letter sizing as well as the mm sizing. Look for steel hooks. My Boye aluminum hook has printed on it G/6-4.25 mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


Simplicity site lists steel crochet hooks to 14, listed as .75mm. That should be very fine. I have to size 12 and the point is very fine and sharp, used for crocheting fine thread. The steel hooks are sized differently than the aluminum hooks. Aluminum Boye hooks use letter sizing as well as the mm sizing. Look for steel hooks. My Boye aluminum hook has printed on it G/6-4.25 mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I would go to the LYS to find the tiniest hooks.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess this makes me a "winner." I have a steel crochet hook that says 11 on it. It's so small that I can hardly see the tip. It would be suitable for crocheting sewing thread.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The smallest one I have is a 14 and you can crochet sewing thread with it.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought the beads were threaded onto the yarn/thread, you just use the hook in the yarn, sliding the beads along.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> I thought the beads were threaded onto the yarn/thread, you just use the hook in the yarn, sliding the beads along.


That was my comment, much easier, I don't understand all of these other posts. Can anybody explain? :?


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think they recomend a size 11 for beading. The smallest one I ever had was a size 16. Since the numbers get bigger as the hooks get smaller you can immagine how small that is.
Kristine


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> dollknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the beads were threaded onto the yarn/thread, you just use the hook in the yarn, sliding the beads along.
> ...


That is one way of doing it. the otherway is to come to the bead stitch, insert the hook through the bead, and pull the loop of thread through the bead, then complete the stitch as usual.
Kristine


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

The initial post was from a knitter who was looking for small enough crochet hooks to fit through the hole in the beads she was adding to her project. One technique is to insert the hook into an unstrung bead, pull the working yarn or stitch (depending on the designer's instructions) through the bead and slide it into place. Using this technique, the bead is locked into the exact place it is wanted. There are several ways to add beads. This led to the discussion of the sizing of the small steel hooks used in crocheting the lace found in nearly every home before the 1960's adorning every piece of furniture, and reminiscences of the ladies and gents who wielded these tiny hooks.


----------



## fyll (Aug 6, 2011)

Depends on the pattern.. I'm doing a shrug using a Berocco pattern and it calls for doing a design that looks like stems & then adding a bead which is then knitted into the design and looks like a little flower. So I needed a bead with a larger hole so I could use a crochet hook to pull the yarn through the bead, then place the stitch back on the left needle & knit it. A neat pattern but glad I'm almost done with it!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

INTERESTING...I went on line and the only thing I could find said a # 16 was the smallest steel crochet hook made. 
I would think if there were any smallet than a #16 they would be so small that there couldn't be a hook on the end, just a fine needle point I would think.


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

Small crochet hooks are sold by www.Lacis.com, a Lace shop in Berkely CA. There are also sets of very small crochet hooks on EBay. They both are in the realm on 1mm and are very good for putting beads on stitches.
MDiane


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> How about using dental floss loops or a folded thin wire to thread the bead onto your yarn?
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html
> 
> Go down the page some.


Thank you for posting. Thats what I have so will try


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry about your loss OregonCaro.
Thanks for those postings ladies, I have a project for a Granddaughter in the basket.


----------



## pamumpower (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a lot of teeny tiny needles that I have picked up at flea markets and garage sales. I would be happy to send you one at no cost.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read some of the other replies to this subject, and think maybe a long wire needle threader like one would use for a serger might be useful for this. Just an idea. 


Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a 000. It's as old as the hills, but it still hooks!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

The smallest hook that I've ever seen isn't used for thread or yarn, but for hair. It is called a ventilating hook. I would imagine that you could use it on a very small bead with very fine thread. They are used to hand tie wigs and hair pieces 2-3 hairs at a time. I have been able to pick up as many as 10 or so hairsvwith one. They are very sharp ...voice of experience . I've impaled my finger once or twice.
I by them thru my hair replacement specialty suppliers.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

When I crochet beads into something, I use a needle (the smallest one that will fit through the hole in the bead) to thread the beads onto the thread, then move the beads along as I work. Never heard of doing it with a tiny hook before. Might be easier!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sorry, I did not take the time to read through the 10 pgs of responses but Handy Hands has crochet hooks in sizes 15 and 16. I tat and use the super tiny hooks to joins almost invisible picots. The web site is:
http://www.hhtatting.com/Results.cfm
If it doesn't take you directly to the crochet hooks, delete the last part of the address (results.cfm) which will take you to the home page and you can do a key word search for crochet hook.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a size 14 or sometimes a 12, depends on the size of the yarn and the beads.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Also to consider when putting beads onto knits is the bead hole size. If you choose a delica bead style rather than a seed bead style. The delicas have much larger holes in the center and would be a lot easier to put on larger yarn....


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

The smallest hook I have is #14 made by Lee Wards. I got it in a set probably 40 years ago. I think you would need a magnifyer to use it. I layed it on a tape measure and it was 1mm in width.


----------



## halfpint (Sep 19, 2011)

I just took a class on beads and knitting. I used a 11 it worked fine a 12 works okay also. Really enjoyed working with beads and knitting.


----------



## SewingOne (Jan 15, 2012)

I have my Great Grandmothers well over 120 years old. From size 14 up to 00. I have used them many times but now have them all framed with some of the lace made by her and my Grandma. They are on my sewing room wall, get lots of great comments from people wondering what they were used for.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup I agree, I just did a beaded shawl and placed the beads with a crochet hook.
Size 14 did the trick.
I think I bought mine at JoAnns like 100 yrs ago.
Robin


----------



## Iggymom50 (Jun 12, 2011)

A size 12 crochet hook should work...if you use anything smaller it probably will not be able to catch the entire stitch and will split the yarn as you try to pull it back through the bead. I have recently found that the brand of bead you purchase also makes a great deal of difference. Japanese seed beads have a larger hole and work best for yarn...followed by Czech beads. Beads made in China are the worst...hole is small and inconsistant in sizing. Size 6 Japanese beads or Czech beads should work well with a size 12 steel hook and fingerling weight yarn. Good Luck!!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

normamckone said:


> Oh my gosh! Crocheting up the runs in your stockings??? They were desperate then.......... what a story.


They were frugal.Had to be.
Still coming out of the Depression- and it was worse in Europe.

Stockings (not yet NYLONS) , were made of silk before WW II, and until some time after.
They were expensive and reserved for special occasions and the well-heeled ( pun ?);
everyday stockings were heavier and made of fine cottons, but still needed repair from time to time.

My Mom gave me fine threads in stocking colors she had had since the 30's or 40's.
We laughed when she gave it to me, because we both knew I wouldn't be using it.

They also darned their socks.Had to.

Use it up,
Wear it out,
Make it do,
Or do without.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> If I'm going to work a knitted or crocheted beaded item I thread the beads on the yarn FIRST, no need for a crochet hook. This also allows the beads to move more "freely".


That is what I do, too.
And a beading needle to get them onto the yarn/thread works well.

But I did encounter a pattern that recommended using a crochet hook to add the beads because the yarn/thread used
oin the project was delicate and there was fear the bore holes of the beads running along the yarn/thread might cut the thread.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

nanoo25 said:


> diamondbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a chart showing Metric, USA & UK crochet hook sizes.
> ...


Unfortunately it's out of stock


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I have one from Germany size 14 its smaller then a sewing needle and was use to crochet nylon stocking that had runs in them from WW1.
> I cared for a woman whom gave me 13 hooks and the history behind them.
> They belonged to her grandmother who lived with them from the time she was 10 and got them when the women passed.
> The lady I got them from is still alive and shes 91 . SO their old and I chearish them.


This is a really sweet story! I think these hooks worst so much more than any you could buy now, for all the money in the world...


----------



## LesleyAS (Mar 4, 2012)

I got a lace crochet hook from ebay - its a 0.6mm


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Just had a thought. What about using G- U- M Floss threaders. It is made to assist you in threading dental floss under bridges and between crown.Have a nice loop to hold the yarn and a fine point to put into the bead.

Gum brand.com or call 1-888-777-3101

I keep a package in my knitting bag and use for lots of things


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for identifying in the header that this entry was about crochet and not knitting. Very courteous and needed info. Wish everyone would do so - it saves time for those of us who have less time to review the site.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I have my grandmothers and I have to use a magnifying glass to see if there is a hook at the end or if it was broken. All of them had hooks but so tiny almost like a needle. She did fine edging on hankies and pillowcases and doilies.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I have some extreemly small needles and the smallest is too small to crochet thread. I almost think it is for spider web. No size, but smaller than my 17.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am truly amazed at the stories on this site! Really, I had no idea when I asked the question of the responses I would get. 
Life is an amazing thing, isn't it? We do what we have to do, to make do with what we have. Today, we may have forgotten some of that, but what we have not forgotten is the commeraderie of like minded people. 
Thank you to all of the wonderful people on this site!!!
Bless you all, and a wonderful Easter weekend!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

> yes the size 14 is perfect for sewing thread..


I love miniatures and crocheted a thimble out of sewing thread. It was quite a challenge but it came out nice!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jejazzington said:


> normamckone said:
> 
> 
> > They also darned their socks.Had to.
> ...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're using size 6 seed beads, a 1 mm hook will fit through almost all the beads. You could get a. 8 mm hook to be sure it will fit. Seed beads are not perfectly uniform.

Lately, I've been seeing steel hooks that seem to be numbered in standard sizes, but a size one in one set is different from the same size from a different maker. So the size in mm seems to be most reliable.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm beading right now with the 6mm beads and I'm using a steel US8 - 1.4 MM. It goes through the bead just wonderfully.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> jejazzington said:
> 
> 
> > normamckone said:
> ...


----------



## Farmgirl4152 (Apr 5, 2012)

About mending stockings... I have my mothers "stocking mending kit" along with some old stockings that she kept in a cigar box. The hook is like a tiny latch hook and she had a small glass that you put into the stocking with the hole over the top of the glass. Pulling the stocking fairly tight over the top of the glass and taking the hook with the latch going up and down through the "ladder rungs" the latch would open and close and pick up the stitches just like you do when you drop a stitch in knitting. Then she'd take a tiny stitch with a matching thread to tie it off. The stockings were a heavier (not sheer) thread like now. She showed me how to do it when I was a young girl and I thought it was much easier than darning socks (which I had to do and hated). Last year I was lucky enough to get a find in an old sewing basket at an auction that was to darn socks on the sewing machine. Wish mom had had one so I wouldn't have had to hand darn. It was added to my collection of darning eggs. I love collecting oldies.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> dollknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the beads were threaded onto the yarn/thread, you just use the hook in the yarn, sliding the beads along.
> ...


There are at least two ways to put beads into knitting. One way is to thread beads onto the knitting yarn and move them into place as you go, and the beads tend to sit between stitches. The other is to place them individually as you knit with a crochet hook or other tool so that the stitch is through the center of the bead itself. For smaller beads you need a very small crochet hook, for sizes 6 and 8 beads (these are the seed bead size) you use a size 14 or 16 steel crochet hook, which will fit through the eye of the bead. These hooks are generally used with very fine threads for lace work. Some folks actually have size 18 hooks out there, but the hook itself is extremely small as is the shaft of the hook so that it can go through the bead. There are other means of putting the beads on this way, which is what most of the conversation is about. BTW, it is getting more and more difficult to find hooks in size 16, although the bead knitting craze is likely to bring them back in more popular places to buy them.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Farmgirl4152 said:


> About mending stockings... I have my mothers "stocking mending kit" along with some old stockings that she kept in a cigar box. The hook is like a tiny latch hook and she had a small glass that you put into the stocking with the hole over the top of the glass. Pulling the stocking fairly tight over the top of the glass and taking the hook with the latch going up and down through the "ladder rungs" the latch would open and close and pick up the stitches just like you do when you drop a stitch in knitting. Then she'd take a tiny stitch with a matching thread to tie it off. The stockings were a heavier (not sheer) thread like now. She showed me how to do it when I was a young girl and I thought it was much easier than darning socks (which I had to do and hated). Last year I was lucky enough to get a find in an old sewing basket at an auction that was to darn socks on the sewing machine. Wish mom had had one so I wouldn't have had to hand darn. It was added to my collection of darning eggs. I love collecting oldies.


Growing up, I had to darn socks too (but no stockings with a latch hook). The knowledge has served me in good stead over the years. I remember being able to buy "darning thread" years ago, but no more. Perhaps online???


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

I have found some darning cotton sometimes at resale shops, and bought a couple balls, just to keep for posterity, I haven't darned a sock in ages, but did for years when the children were growing up, times were frugal, and we did what we could to save a penny. Same with the patching knees of jeans, and all the rest. I don't know that I would want that time back again, but memories, well, they are still strong.
Sammi


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

My smallest is a US14/0.9mm. I have never used it. I was in the last of the 5 and dimes and bought a hook in each size that they had.


----------



## conniew40227 (Aug 19, 2011)

When I learned to knit, I was taught by a teenager (I was in my twenties). She knitted, her Mom crocheted and 2 older sisters also crocheted. Grandma was the crocheter AND knitter. When I moved away with my hubby, she gave me one of G'ma's hooks. It looks like it might be a Susan Bates (?) but is so old and worn it no longer has any identifying marks. It's a size 11. MY MOST PRECIOUS POSSESSION! I'm in my 70's now.


----------



## conniew40227 (Aug 19, 2011)

Gee thank you for reminding me of that Quote!! My Mom used to say that all the time. I grew up with that "Use it up - etc"


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Shasta53 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> I bought the tiniest hook I could find, a Boye 6/1.80, and found out this was not small enough.
> My question is, how small do they come, and how hard is it going to be to find one?
> Once again, thank you all for your help!


You just need to find beads with a reasonable hole.


----------



## halfpint (Sep 19, 2011)

A size 11 or 12 will work. The larger the number the smaller the hook. I use #11 with six inch beads.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

annematilda said:


> Shasta53 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, one of you lovely ladies shared how you were able to place beads into your knitting, with a teeny crochet hook and size 6 beads.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps mine is the 0.6 then. Looks like 00 to me. But it is over 90 years old and well worked.
> ...


According to that chart that we had the link for in this thread, a 6 UK would be .6mm or a US 14. I have three hooks that are steel thread hooks, they are MILLWARD brand, made in England and they are sizes 9 (two of them) and a size 10 of the same brand. I have no idea what they would equate to as the chart runs out at UK 6 I will be going back to where I got them as I know there are still smaller ones there. Nobody is interested in doing the fine work anymore so as estate sales come up and these things don't sell, they find their way to the second hand shops around this area. How I wish these hooks could talk. I would love to know their history and what they made. They are in great shape but very well used.


----------



## crochetions (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a size 12 (which is 1.00), a size 10 (which is 1.30). The smallest I've seen is a size 14 (which is .75). I would be happy to send you the Size 12 hook if you'd like? I know that would be a better / much smaller shaft and hook - hook for you to work with. Just let me know. You can send me an email to [email protected] Happy beading! (i am attaching a picture of a size 6, 12 and 10 for comparison). The 6 is the top one, then the 10 and then the 12 is on the bottom. There is a flaired reflection on the shaft of the 12, so look at the actual head of it - not the glared part. Let me know if you are interested and I'll be happy to give you the size 12 if it will help you!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Susan Bates has US 02/2.75 & US BI or B1 I can't make it out on my hook)/2.25, This is the smallest hook.


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

Check on eBay for a set of tulip crochet hooks. They are not expensive and they come smaller than 0.6mm. MDiane


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

Check on eBay for a set of tulip crochet hooks. They are not expensive and they come smaller than 0.6mm. MDiane


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

EBay usually has a very small set of Tulip Brand crochet hooks that are not expensive and of good quality. Lacis.com also has some small hooks. MDiane


----------

